# Darksucks willing to make a Ti Preon clip! Need 50+ people to make it happen!



## TheTomas

So, after an anticlimactic thread over on the edcforums about the compatibility of Darksucks's fantastic eiger clip with the Preon/Preon 2, Jason has smiled upon us and said, if there is interest, he'd be willing to do a run of Ti clips for the Preon.

The Preon is an excellent light. Slim and powerful with a great UI, I know MANY of the members of this community, as well as those at EDCforums, own and enjoy these lights. I feel the only negative thing that can be said about the preon lights is that their clips leave a lot to be desired, especially on their titanium model. The clip is a weak stainless steel, and mine routinely gets caught on things and bent out of proportion, and can barely keep its shape simply clipped in my pocket. I'd like a solution, and Jason is willing to provide one.

Please make yourself heard in this thread if you are interested in a Ti clip similar to this one for your preon or preon 2.

You can count me as number one.

Thank you.


----------



## hiljentaa

Definitely interested.

I love the Preon, but the stock clip has snagged/bent so many times that I have stopped carrying the light regularly. Bums me out.


----------



## TheTomas

As an aside, is this the best subforum for this, or is there somewhere it will get more attention?
Thanks.


----------



## Zeruel

I would want a couple, only if it's deep carry for clicky version.


----------



## Raze

I'm in!


----------



## Tofty

I'm also interested


----------



## Ted Andkilde

Hey guys

I'm following this thread over from EDCF -- quite interested.

Cheers, Ted


----------



## Roger Sully

I'm in for 1!


----------



## Incidentalist

I'd be in for three.


----------



## couch

I'm in for one if its a deep carry clip.


----------



## TheTomas

I personally prefer a regular clip (rather than a deep carry) because I want the ride height to match my Ti embassy pen, but anything is better than the stock clip, so I'm buying whatever gets built.


----------



## netprince

I'm interested in one maybe two.


----------



## pelotonjon

Probably two for me, at least one.


----------



## srgantong

I'm would buy three.


----------



## srgantong

I would buy three.


----------



## customh

I'll take two!


----------



## PCC

Jason, if you read this, let me know if you want me to bring a Preon over to your shop for you to measure and test fit these clips if you decide to do it.


----------



## Coolz

I would be interested in at least one, especially if it was a deep carry, that would be very cool!


----------



## emu124

:wave:

I'm in for two, maybe three :thumbsup:


----------



## mcclaskey

I want one.


----------



## CarpentryHero

I'd be in for one


----------



## Faynard

I would be in for 2 once I save up enough.


----------



## hopskotchbunny

How much would one be? I am interested too. I bent it like 3 times yesterday.


----------



## chrisc983

I would be interested in one as well, especially a deep carry clip as someone else had mentioned. How much would they run about? Also how would you take off and put on the replacement as I thought the stock one was not removable.


----------



## hopskotchbunny

chrisc983 said:


> I would be interested in one as well, especially a deep carry clip as someone else had mentioned. How much would they run about? Also how would you take off and put on the replacement as I thought the stock one was not removable.



You can take it off. Just screw off the clicky cap and there you go!


----------



## Viper715

I'd be in for 2 clips.


----------



## phoneguy

A new clip for this light is definitely needed...

Bryan


----------



## d337944

Interested in a couple, as long as the clips are deep pocket carry! Would love to carry my Preon 2 as my EDC instead of it gathering dust on my shelf.


----------



## dyril

I'd be in for one clip, also interested in the option of deep carry for clicky tailcap.


----------



## pelotonjon

Any updates on when/if this project is taking off?


----------



## dafeichu

I'm in for 2.

The Preon II is my go to light at work almost every day but have almost lost the light a few times due to the stock clip bending a bit and then the lights just slips out.


----------



## TheTomas

pelotonjon said:


> Any updates on when/if this project is taking off?


 Jason told me he needed 50 people to be interested. I assumed this to mean being able to reasonably expect orders for 50 clips. In this thread I've counted people asking for 27 clips, without including maybes or those people asking for deep carry clips (which I'm not sure is possible or part of the "deal") At least two people on the EDC forums have said that they can't post here but are interested, so I'd take that to 29, but I'm not going to bother Jason with this again until we get closer to the 50 clips he asked for. 

On the issue of deep carry clips. I recognize the value of the request, but a "regular" clip is a simple modification of a design Jason has already done. A deep carry clip would require additional engineering, especially for the clicky and flat tailcaps. It would be nice to see that happen, but that's not what he agreed to when he said I could make this thread. If you guys that are saying "only if it's deep carry" want to contact Jason politely with an inquiry, or if he posts here on the subject, things may change. Otherwise, please let us know if you'd be interested in a regular clip, and keep spreading the word so that this project might happen soon.

Also, Jason, if you're reading, thanks for listening to your customers!


----------



## pharmbob

I would be interested in 1 as well.


----------



## archer6817j

Hey folks,

Keep the interest coming  Happy to make the clips if there is enough demand. I'm going to order a Preon after Christmas  I imagine it will take a month once the ball gets rolling. If people want Ti clips, then deep carry won't work. The 6/4 Ti can't be bent back on itself without breaking.


----------



## phoneguy

Hey if deep carry is not do-able then a longer/wider clip than what is stock works for me.

Thanks
Bryan


----------



## pelotonjon

Count me in for a definite two when this project takes off.


----------



## neutralwhite

would this be better than the normal clip on my Fenix PD32 UE?. looking for a stronger, better looking clip.
is this a good one, or is there another one better suited?.



cheers ya' all...


----------



## AVService

If people are already using the Preon clips on the Peak lights has anyone tried a Peak Dark Sucks clip on a Preon yet????


----------



## dafeichu

From what I've read it doesn't fit. TheTomas measured the Preon at .429" so the Dark Sucks clip would have to be bored out and would leave only .043".

http://edcforums.com/threads/preon-2-clip-replacement.88209/


----------



## wilbur

I'd definitely buy a couple of clips.
Got 4 Preons and parts for about 3 more.
Weak clip is really the only thing I don't like about them.


----------



## AVService

dafeichu said:


> From what I've read it doesn't fit. TheTomas measured the Preon at .429" so the Dark Sucks clip would have to be bored out and would leave only .043".
> 
> http://edcforums.com/threads/preon-2-clip-replacement.88209/



I can't see how it would be that difficult to ream out the clip to fit?
I might try it but I have 2 preon and I am just not as crazy about them as I was at first.
The switch just sucks to me.


----------



## ikeyballz

I would be down for one or two depending on price. If its around the price of the linked clip, I'd take one for sure. If its cheaper, two or more!


----------



## Silgt

I have a titanium Preon so an upgraded clip will be.most welcome. Count me in for at least one


----------



## dafeichu

AVService said:


> I can't see how it would be that difficult to ream out the clip to fit?
> I might try it but I have 2 preon and I am just not as crazy about them as I was at first.
> The switch just sucks to me.



The ability to ream it out isn't the problem. The problem is the amount of material left over on the clip is only .043". That's less than 1/16".


----------



## AVService

dafeichu said:


> The ability to ream it out isn't the problem. The problem is the amount of material left over on the clip is only .043". That's less than 1/16".



Well I was just commenting on the clip makers assessment of the thing?
He seemed more concerned about the hole enlargement than the thinness of the remaining material from my read of it.


----------



## neutralwhite

anyone?. bumpy. 

thanks.



neutralwhite said:


> would this be better than the normal clip on my Fenix PD32 UE?. looking for a stronger, better looking clip.
> is this a good one, or is there another one better suited?.
> 
> 
> 
> cheers ya' all...


----------



## moshow9

neutralwhite said:


> anyone?. bumpy.
> 
> thanks.


:shrug: The clip that is being talked about here would be for the FourSevens Preon only, not the Fenix PD32 UE.


----------



## AVService

neutralwhite said:


> anyone?. bumpy.
> 
> thanks.



The clip on your Fenix is a snap on clip,right?

These are clearly not a clip on and I don't think there is any place on the Fenix that will take this clip in any way.


----------



## oregon gopher

I am in for one. Ok, on second thought 2.


----------



## CallMeBlunt

I would definitely be in for one.


----------



## dbk067

I'll take two.


----------



## archer6817j

My own Preon is on it's way to me in the mail  I wanted to take a look at the light just to make sure it's actually possible to improve on the clip. If the design requires that the width of the ring is too thin then not much can be done.


----------



## Megatrowned

I have one of the Peak Eiger clips. Just gotta say that it's awesome! With a little patience, you are able to adjust the tension of the clip from mild, to rip your shirt pocket  or somewhere in between. I wouldn't hesitate to say its the little brother of a McGizmo clip. (Well, different family. How bout cousin?) I would certainly take one for a Preon.


----------



## TheTomas

It looks like Jason is keeping an eye on this thread, and doing research on the potential build, so keep spreading the word on this project. Thanks again to everyone showing their interest and to Jason for listening to his customers.


----------



## dafeichu

Looks like we're almost there. Maybe a couple more people?


----------



## pelotonjon

Really looking forward to this clip.


----------



## archer6817j

Just got my Preon(s) today! I couldn't help it. I got the Ti AA and the black/ti 2xAA  The 2xAA makes me wish I was a doctor, or at least a rocket scientist with a pocket protector. I have no idea how I'd actually use it, but it's cool  

Before I go any further, I suppose I'd like to ask what people do or do not like about the current clip. Is it just that people want Ti because it's awesome, or are there known issues about the current clip that I should be designing around? The more feedback the better...I hope this isn't considered hijacking?!


----------



## dafeichu

archer6817j said:


> Just got my Preon(s) today! I couldn't help it. I got the Ti AA and the black/ti 2xAA  The 2xAA makes me wish I was a doctor, or at least a rocket scientist with a pocket protector. I have no idea how I'd actually use it, but it's cool
> 
> Before I go any further, I suppose I'd like to ask what people do or do not like about the current clip. Is it just that people want Ti because it's awesome, or are there known issues about the current clip that I should be designing around? The more feedback the better...I hope this isn't considered hijacking?!



No hijack at all archer since this thread is all about a better designed clip for the Preon. I use my Preon 2 at work pretty much every day and I've found the clip that comes with the Preon is prone to bending fairly easily. I try to be careful but I've bent it a few times. I'm on my second clip for this Preon. Ti has much better retention especially than the cheap clip that comes with the Preon. I hope you put your name in the hat for a Ti clip as well since the more people who do then the better the chances of it coming a reality.


----------



## pelotonjon

I'd prefer a stronger clip, and since I use an all titanium preon, I'd prefer the clip to be titanium as well.


----------



## Doric

I'm definitely in for one, maybe two.


----------



## kye4some

What a great idea, thanks for setting this up. I am def down for one.


----------



## hiljentaa

archer6817j said:


> Before I go any further, I suppose I'd like to ask what people do or do not like about the current clip. Is it just that people want Ti because it's awesome, or are there known issues about the current clip that I should be designing around? The more feedback the better...I hope this isn't considered hijacking?!



Hey Jason, glad to hear you are still showing interest in the project.

As for gripes against the stock clip, the biggest issue is bending. The metal is way too thin gauge. I've bent mine countless times in normal everyday use. It is particularly a problem with the P2, since the longer body gives more leverage against the clip.

The other problem is that its ugly.  The strange shape and polished material just doesn't jive with the design, particularly on the titanium versions.


----------



## jurnaza

archer6817j said:


> Before I go any further, I suppose I'd like to ask what people do or do not like about the current clip. Is it just that people want Ti because it's awesome, or are there known issues about the current clip that I should be designing around? The more feedback the better...I hope this isn't considered hijacking?!



I clip my Spyderco & Preon inside my right pants pocket, however I always manage to catch the clip of the Preon on things and rip it right out of my pocket. The clip does not have a smooth low profile shape/contour to it like other clips.


----------



## archer6817j

I'd love more feedback on what people what issues they have with the current clip. 

*Here are my observations so far:
*


The clip seems to be under-engineered in the first place. Not the thickness of the sheet metal, but the actual width of the metal ring and the junction between the ring and the straight clip portion (see image below). The thicker clip in the photo is my Eiger clip. I did an LF2XT clip that is really thin like the Preon clip and it is prone to bending if you really wail on it. The thinner the material, the easier it bends, regardless of how strong the material is in the first place. Making a new clip stronger is going to be more about the geometry of the clip than the type of material. Spring steel and 6/4 Ti have "relatively" similar mechanical properties.
Right now the clip is super thin right where all the bending load is...not at the bend of the clip, but right up against the body. This needs to be improved but that is actually pretty difficult because of the actual design of the light.
Material thickness can be increased from .03" to .04"...the thickness of all my other clips.
I'd also like to make the blade of the clip wider, like the Eiger clip...because that will be stronger.
Increasing the radius of the curve where the blade of the clip meets the ring will also add strength...again, more like the Eiger clip.










*My questions for you: 
*


Would people be willing to have the outside diameter of the ring a "little" bit thicker than it is now? This means the OD of the clip will be slightly larger than the OD of the preon body at the point where the clip sits. I think we need to add some beef wherever available.
Shape of the clip: I'm thinking plain and straight like my Eiger clip. I like clips to be simple, functional, and to not look like they are "trying too hard"...but I'm not making this for me 
Do you want to keep the shape of the original Preon "tip" portion of the clip? Or do people prefer a simple single-angle bend?


----------



## hiljentaa

archer6817j said:


> *My questions for you:
> *
> 
> 
> Would people be willing to have the outside diameter of the ring a "little" bit thicker than it is now? This means the OD of the clip will be slightly larger than the OD of the preon body at the point where the clip sits. I think we need to add some beef wherever available.
> Shape of the clip: I'm thinking plain and straight like my Eiger clip. I like clips to be simple, functional, and to not look like they are "trying too hard"...but I'm not making this for me
> Do you want to keep the shape of the original Preon "tip" portion of the clip? Or do people prefer a simple single-angle bend?



1. Yes, I would prefer slightly thicker. (.04")
2. Simple, just like your Eiger clip.
3. Single angle bend.


----------



## pelotonjon

1. I'd prefer the od of the ring to be "flush" with the body of the preon (although not a deal breaker).
2 and 3. The aesthetic of the eiger clip is good with me.


----------



## dbk067

archer6817j said:


> *My questions for you:
> *
> 
> 
> Would people be willing to have the outside diameter of the ring a "little" bit thicker than it is now? This means the OD of the clip will be slightly larger than the OD of the preon body at the point where the clip sits. I think we need to add some beef wherever available.
> Shape of the clip: I'm thinking plain and straight like my Eiger clip. I like clips to be simple, functional, and to not look like they are "trying too hard"...but I'm not making this for me
> Do you want to keep the shape of the original Preon "tip" portion of the clip? Or do people prefer a simple single-angle bend?


1. A little would be fine. Definitely no larger than the tail cap. (I have a Preon 1 with flat cap, I don't know if the clicky has a different OD)
2. Not picky about shape at all. It would be cool to get it in a matching color (I have black), but I don't know if that would be possible.
3. I really like the Preon clip's tip shape, specifically how it ends parallel to the body. I think this makes it less likely to cut up whatever it contacts. This wouldn't be a deal breaker though.


----------



## lowindo

If the clip is just wider at the front face where it attaches that would be fine. I look forward to more progress on this.

I want one!


----------



## TheTomas

archer6817j said:


> *My questions for you:
> *
> 
> 
> Would people be willing to have the outside diameter of the ring a "little" bit thicker than it is now? This means the OD of the clip will be slightly larger than the OD of the preon body at the point where the clip sits. I think we need to add some beef wherever available.
> Shape of the clip: I'm thinking plain and straight like my Eiger clip. I like clips to be simple, functional, and to not look like they are "trying too hard"...but I'm not making this for me
> Do you want to keep the shape of the original Preon "tip" portion of the clip? Or do people prefer a simple single-angle bend?



1. Whatever needs to be done to make the clip stronger. You might consider a teardrop shape, with additional material where the clip intersects the ring, but not around the rest of the body? Otherwise, slightly thicker than the body would be fine if there were no alternatives.
2. Simple style like your eiger clip is what I've always wanted.
3. Eiger style again, preferably. A simple bend.


Thank you for your continued effort on this project, I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## dafeichu

TheTomas said:


> 1. Whatever needs to be done to make the clip stronger. You might consider a teardrop shape, with additional material where the clip intersects the ring, but not around the rest of the body? Otherwise, slightly thicker than the body would be fine if there were no alternatives.
> 2. Simple style like your eiger clip is what I've always wanted.
> 3. Eiger style again, preferably. A simple bend.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your continued effort on this project, I'm really looking forward to it.



This sums up what I would like to see in the clip as well.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

I'd take two of them.


----------



## PCC

Oops, forgot to mention: put me down for two.


----------



## archer6817j

If you'd like a clip then look for my banner ad up top or visit my blog.


----------



## dafeichu

I've put in for two.


----------



## hiljentaa

Contributed. Hope this goes through!


----------



## ikeyballz

sweet. Signing up now - really looking forward to this. I hope the 2K limit is hit.

btw, you may want to PM everyone who expressed interest - I totally forgot about this page til today and I was searching through it to see if anything became of it.


----------



## archer6817j

Hi all, there won't be any major changes to the clip at this point, but I was curious: 

*Do people want the clip the same length as the stock clip or longer? 
*
I would vote for longer, but I actually won't because I think it will interfere with one-handed operation on the 1xAAA light. So, grab your 1xAAA, twist it, and let me know!


----------



## TheTomas

I'd like it to be a bit longer (I'm hoping for something similar in length to the county comm embassy pen), but I don't own the preon 1, so I can't tell you if it will work or not.


----------



## jurnaza

I put in for one as well, keep 'em coming....


----------



## dafeichu

For me longer is better but I'm using the Preon 2. I don't have a P1 body.


----------



## TheTomas

BUMP! The money is tapering off a bit, make sure to tell every preon owner you know about this! Thanks.


----------



## archer6817j

Thanks for the bump, I just wanted to reiterate, you can find info about getting a clip on my blog or through my ad on the sidebar of the forums main page. I'm not supposed to link directly from here


----------



## Tofty

I really like the clip you've come up with, it seems much more appropriate for the preon than the gaudy stock one.

I'm using this as a good excuse to re-enthuse myself into completing my clicky tailed Ti prion 1.
I mistakenly bought a Ti clicky switch in polished finish instead of in the blasted finish of the preon and it just looks wrong.
The solution being to buy a Ti preon 2 and swap the switches but without something else to set the light apart i felt rather disinclined to bother.
Then in steps this elegent clip to finish things off nicely, Hurray.

I've put down for two by the way.


----------



## pelotonjon

Another bump for this thread. I'm already in for two, I'm thinking of signing up for two more.


----------



## archer6817j

Please (double) check the pledge levels  The first clip is $25 and every one after that is only $20. I think some people that pledged for 2 clips might have paid 50. I actually can't see the pledges, so I don't know for sure...but if that's you then you might as well pledge for one more since you are already 1/4 of the way  !


----------



## sassaquin

Bump for a great project that funding is at the half way mark ($1005) with only 11 days to go.


----------



## archer6817j

Hi folks! Getting pretty slow now and quite a long way to go. Has anyone posted this over on BLF? I can't remember exactly, but I think it's where the request originated from  

Also, I've seen it posted a few more places (thanks!) and I want to be clear that shipping is *free* and included in your pledge amount!


----------



## customh

Bumping, I'm in for 4 of these, I hope others get on board!


----------



## TheTomas

Only 7 days left.. It really feels like some people who said they were in have yet to put their money where their mouth is. Lets do this thing!


----------



## Got Lumens?

I currently own more than 15 preons. Put me down for one to try.

Any possibilities Jason will be considering making a clip for any of the Quark mini's?

GL


----------



## hopskotchbunny

Looks like it has been funded!!


----------



## archer6817j

Hi all, just wanted to let you know there are only TWO DAYS LEFT! a

For those that are worried, I went ahead and lowered the funding goal to match the current contribution level. So, I guess that makes it official, all the contributors will be getting Ti clips in the mail  I sent a separate email to all contributors with more details. 

If you haven't contributed yet, you still have two days to sign up. I will have extra clips and those will go up for sale on my site, but I'll be shipping all of the CrowdTilt clips before any website orders ship. 

Cheers and thanks for your support! 

Jason


----------



## TheTomas

This is a huge relief. I would have been really disappointed if we'd come so far without making it. Thank you, Jason, for coming to our assistance. I'm sure the rest of the clips will sell quickly once they're on your website. I believe people who wanted clips, but had never crowdfunded a project before, might have been hesitant.

Thanks again, I can't wait to get my clip!


----------



## archer6817j

TheTomas said:


> This is a huge relief. I would have been really disappointed if we'd come so far without making it. Thank you, Jason, for coming to our assistance. I'm sure the rest of the clips will sell quickly once they're on your website. I believe people who wanted clips, but had never crowdfunded a project before, might have been hesitant.
> 
> Thanks again, I can't wait to get my clip!



Thanks to you for kicking it off! 

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## pharmbob

OK, I just put in for 2  Thanks Jason


----------



## jkid1911

Just found out about this and I'm headin over to see about ordering one. Thanks to all that contributed to making this happen...!!


----------



## trailblazer295

I just found this thread, I'm strongly considering ordering a preon kit. Are these clips still available?


----------



## archer6817j

These clips will go up for retail after I fulfill all the Crowdtilt order...probably in a week or two. 

Jason


----------



## brobrablahblah

archer6817j said:


> These clips will go up for retail after I fulfill all the Crowdtilt order...probably in a week or two.
> 
> Jason



Jason,

Is it safe to assume that the clips will go for sale on your website? I wish I had been on the forum sooner.

Bests,
Dexter


----------



## archer6817j

Hi Backers! If you haven't filled out the address form I sent, please do so at your earliest convenience. It will make my life a lot easier if I can export the list just one time after everyone fills in their shipping information. Otherwise I have to keep going back and forth and it's a real headache. If you don't fill in your shipping information soon, your shipment will get moved to the back of the line because I don't want to make everyone else wait. 

These clips will be for sale on my site in a week or two...after all the backer orders are fulfilled.


----------



## brobrablahblah

archer6817j said:


> These clips will be for sale on my site in a week or two...after all the backer orders are fulfilled.



Thanks for making these new clips and I look forward to ordering a couple when they show up.

Bests,
Dexter


----------



## TheTomas

Mine showed up today and it is excellent. It's a far cry better than the stock clip by a wide margin. The fit is great, and it's as strong as I'd hoped it would be. The only thing the old clip is useful for now is holding up the new clip for pictures.




















And here it is, for comparison, next to my TiBolt and CountyComm Embassy pen (who's clip should also be titanium...)

















Thanks to all of you who participated in this project and moved something from an idea into reality, and a special thanks to Jason Hui, who listened to his customers and provided an excellent product.


----------

